# The Lovely Teacher - by Norseman (SSBBW, Romance, ~XWG)



## Observer

_SSBBW, Romance, ~XWG _- it takes awhile, but a cautious Norseman makes up his mind to follow his heart

*The Lovely Teacher 
by Norseman ​*
*1 *​
As I was driving to the high school, I memorized the trip to Puerto Rico during my summer holiday. It was a nice place to be. I had been to El Yunque - the rain forest  and, of course, to a lot of wonderful beaches sunbathing, swimming and scuba diving. The climate was perfect, not too hot and the sun was shining all day long. I stayed at a hotel on the Condado, the main street and beach area in the capital San Juan. During my ten day stay, I met and talked to so many kind Puerto Ricans. What struck me were all the beautiful Latin girls and women living on this Virgin Island, and how fat many of them were. In the hotel, in the streets and on the beaches I saw a lot of very nice looking girls and women with beautiful faces. So many of them were fat with big, broad buttocks, fat thighs and pudgy bellies. 

I have never liked too skinny women, and I found some of the lovely fat girls and women very attractive and really beautiful in their Latin colored skin and look. I wondered how so many of them became fat. 

*2 *​
I woke up from my summer memories when I turned my car off the main road and into the parking lot of the school. This was my first working day after the summer holidays. All the teachers and staff were going to have a planning day and also meet the new teachers. As I remembered from the end of the latest term there should be at least four new teachers this term. 

I left my car and went into the large school building. The staff had been working for some weeks. I said hallo to them when walking through the office department and into the main teachers room. Most of the teachers were gathered and I said a common good morning to them all. Looking around, I saw at least three new teachers. I shook hands with them, wishing them welcome. 

I sat down to have a cup of coffee when another person entered to room. I looked up and almost lost the coffee cup out of my hand. The headmaster announced another new teacher. She was a stunning, beautiful young woman in her thirties. What made me almost spill my coffee was her large body. I guessed she was 5 feet 6 inches. What made her really large was her broad and fat figure. 

Her light summer dress could not hide her fatness. She was blonde with a beautiful hair surrounding her stunning, open face. I could not stop looking at her. Her shoulders and upper arms were fat, and the boobs big, broad and very full. The lower part of her body was the largest one. She had a more than prominent stomach. Her buttocks and thighs were big and fat. When she turned around one, could see the start of two fat folds running under her upper arms. She must have weighed almost 300 pounds. 

She saw me looking at her and came towards me to introduce herself. Her name was Grace Petersen. All her behavior looked very confident. 

At luncheon, she sat across me at the table. Her broad buttocks and fat thighs filled the chair completely, and her bloated, fat stomach rested on the inner part of her thighs. Very eager, she talked, smiled, laughed and ate at the same time. In fact, she ate a lot, and now I knew why she was so fat. She must have loved to eat and loved to live. She was a wonderful person, I thought. 

That planning day I learned that Grace Petersen was teaching the students 18 to 19 years old, having their final exams next term. I was going to have the youngest students, which meant I had to work in the new building whilst the other students had the old one. 

As the term started and the weeks passed by I could not forget the beautiful teacher Grace Petersen. Some times I had or created an errand to the other building, hoping to see her and talk to her. 

One day I asked her out for dinner. She was delighted as she was new in town and loved to go to restaurants. I picked her up later that evening. She was nicely dressed without trying to hide her fat. 

We sat down in the restaurant and ordered the food. Grace ordered a full meal with starters, main dishes and two different kinds of dessert. While waiting for the food to be ready, we had a glass of white wine. I watched her while she was talking. She was so beautiful. Her face was lovely with wonderful lips and quick, living eyes. Looking closely you could see her cheeks and chin had started to develop some fat. Her hands placed on the table close to the wine glass were so perfect. She often laughed, and, when laughing, her big fat boobs bounced under her thin skirt. 

*3 *​
Grace told about herself. She was 32 and had been living by her own since she finished her education at the university of Oslo. Without hesitation she told about how she became a fat girl. During high school and the student years she had lived a typical student life. Her parents lived in another part of Norway, and she had her own small apartment in Oslo. Here she didn't bother to make her own food. Instead she ate junk food like hamburgers, pizzas and drank a lot of Coke and beer. 

She was very busy at that time, had many friends and ate at different times, mostly in the evenings and weekends. Without really knowing it she put on weight. So did some of her other girl friends. Their waists swelled out, so did their breasts and buttocks. In her second student year, she realized she weighed 200 pounds. Some of the girls managed to stop their gaining. But for her it was difficult. 

As a matter of fact it didn't stop. She felt hungry all the time; she was very popular amongst the students, and they all invited her to different parties. There was more junk food, beers and Cokes. She gained all the time, but told herself she would be able to trim down when she got her first job. When she graduated from the university, she weighed 280 pounds. 

With a somewhat sad smile, Grace asked me to guess what happened when she started working - she was not able to lose weight. She had got a good teaching job and rented a larger apartment. Living by her own and well off, she loved to make good food, drinking wine and be with her friends. She enjoyed life, got used to her weight and her way of living. She packed on the pounds, and now she tipped the scale of 335 pounds. 

I listened carefully to her story, looking at her all the time. Her confidence was so strong. We finished our meal and paid the waitress. When rising from the table, I could see in a glance she was squeezed between the armrests. With a quick help from herself she got off without knowing I'd seen the small incident. 

Three weeks later, she accepted an offer from the National Education Board to have a nine months lecturing job at the University of Bergen. I followed her to the airport and didn't know she was not going to visit Oslo during those nine months. 

*4​*
The next months, I had some phone calls and e-mails with her. We just had polite talks and messages with phrases like how are you - what are you doing - etc. Then the calls slowed down. She was working hard and had no time to go to Oslo. She also had her parents in Bergen as well as all her old friends. 

Although I wanted to, I felt it wrong of me to visit her. After all we had only been collegues for some months. In an e-mail half a year later, she wrote it was not certain she would go back to Oslo taking up teaching again. 

I tried to forget her, but it was not easy. I could clearly see her beautiful and laughing face and her stunning figure before me. 

*5​*
One day in July, the following year my telephone rang. I was delighted to hear Grace's voice again. To my surprise, she told she was back in Oslo and had been for one month already. She had spent the time to have workers to renovate her apartment, and she asked me to come to see it and have something to eat. 

On my way to her the same evening, I stopped to buy some nice flowers. With the flowers in my hand I called on her door on the second floor. It was an old and very nice building without an elevator. A minute or so passed and I called the bell again. Nobody opened. Then I knocked the door. It was not locked and I stepped in. Once inside I heard her voice: - Hallo, come to the kitchen, I'm so busy preparing the food. 

The apartment was not big and it was easy to find my way to the kitchen. I was completely dumbfounded when seeing her by the kitchen range. There she was, dressed in a thin white summer blouse and off-white pants leaving nothing to my imagination. I saw it at once - she had become very fat! She looked at me and smiled her wonderful smile when seeing my surprised face: 

- Hi, yes, it's me and I'm really fond of seeing you again. You look so well. Do you want a drink, are you hungry? 

Everything she said was so natural and with lot of self-confidence. I smiled to her and before being able to answer, she asked with her wonderful smile: - Are you going to give me those beautiful flowers? 

I was so surprised by seeing her; I'd completely forgotten the flowers. 

Grace had grown to a very fat woman with an incredible stomach. Her waist was divided in two huge fat folds by the band of the pants. The pants could not hide the fact that the lower part of the stomach was enormous and that her thighs were very fat. By watching the folds in the pants, I saw the lower part of her stomach rested halfway down her thighs. Her face was still beautiful, but more round than a year ago. 

She had grown a small double chin. The shoulders were fat, and her upper arms looked very fat and flabby. Grace turned around to fix the drinks. On her back I saw two thick fat folds, finding their way under her upper arms. It looked like the back folds ended up in her voluptuous breasts. Through the thin blouse I could imagine an enormous bra completely filled with the fattest breasts I had ever seen. When turning around, her whole body jiggled and bounced. 

- Let's go into the dining room to have our welcome drinks, Grace said. She looked at me and read my thoughts: - Yes, I have gained a lot last year. Guess my weight? 

I hesitated and once more she was quicker than me. 

- I weigh more than 400 pounds. I don't know exactly, maybe 460 pounds or something like that! Cheers and heartily welcome to my apartment. Let's look around and then have something to eat. 

*6​*
After showing me the apartment, we were ready for dinner. Grace had made plenty of food and I helped her to bring it to the table. She sat heavily down on the chair. I watched her push the chair back a little to make room for her huge belly. When seated, her two belly folds looked immense. The belly pressed her breasts up, and it seemed like the tit flesh spilled out of her bra. 

It was a nice dinner, and we had a lot to talk about. We were sitting two hours by the table eating and talking. She told me about her family, childhood, what she was interested in and also some of the problems she had to face being a very fat woman. When telling me all this I felt she had confidence in me. I ate too much because it all tasted delicious, but I think she was eating even more. Now I really understood she loved food and was willing to take the consequences. 

We were sipping at the wine when she rose from the table to fetch another bottle. When raising her belly pushed the table so hard her glass of wine was knocked down and spilled red wine all over her lower belly and thighs. This was the first time I saw her upset, and a little angry with herself she went to undress. I heard she went both to the bathroom and to the bedroom. 

She stayed for a while in the bedroom. I don't know for how long when she called for me in a somewhat desperate voice. I rushed to her bedroom and found her sitting on her bed. She was sitting helpless, with a new dress halfway over her fat shoulders and big breasts. The zipper in the dress had been damaged whilst taking the dress over her upper body. In some way, the dress was hooked on her back. It was impossible for her to either get the dress up or down. 

- You have to help me, she said with tears in her eyes. 

I stopped immediately in the doorway when seeing her sitting half naked on the bed. Now I stepped forward to help her with the dress. Her circumference would be minor when standing, and I told her to stand up. I gave her both me hands and helped her to her feet. On her back, some of the thin fabric was hooked into the zipper and tightened around her fat body. It was easy for me to free her from the dress. 

There Grace stood before me, only in her bra and under shorts. In all her fatness, she was terrific. Her vast stomach bulged in front of her and rested halfway down her fat thighs. The bra was enormous and struggled to cover all the tit flesh. Her breasts were wide and rested heavily on the upper part of her waist. Uncovered, her upper arms were far more flabby than I realized. 

She sat heavily down on the bed again. Now, the stomach made two enormous fat folds over her thighs and covered half her lap. The thighs looked even more fat and voluminous when sitting. The two fat folds of her waist pressed her breasts upwards. Three fat folds on her sides pressed her fat arms outwards. The upper fat fold from the upper part of her back and into her breasts, the middle fat fold formed the upper fold of her belly and the lower fat formed the enormous lower fold of the belly. 

She looked at me smiling and said: - I think I've spoiled the only dress that fits me; I must find something else to wear. 

Before I could help her she bent her upper body backwards and then forward again simultaneously raising herself up from the soft mattress. I could see she struggled to get up. She waddled over to the closet to find other clothes. She put on a pair of wide stretch pants and a blouse on her upper body. The clothes were large sized and she looked enormous in them. 

- Now I'm OK, she said and gave me a surprising kiss. - And thank you for your help. 

I was overwhelmed after the whole unusual situation in her bedroom and had some problems to concentrate together with her. We finished by cleaning the dinner table and sat down for a drink. I finished my drink and said I wanted to go home. She didn't protest and I thanked her for a nice evening and a delicious dinner. 

*7​*
On my way home, I was very thoughtful. She was so kind, natural and lovely. Did I want to get involved with her, was I on my way to be a fat admirer or were we only friends and old colleagues? Right there I did not find the answers. 

The next couple of weeks I was very busy with my job and had several other matters to deal with. It was little time to think about Grace. 

One day she called me and told she had got some kind of a scholarship to be an university teacher in the US the next year. She planned to go as soon as she had rented out her apartment. She would then travel around in the States for some months before starting the lecturing at the university. 

I was somewhat disappointed, but wished her good luck. She promised to be in touch. I received some post cards from her from different placed in the States. She had a lovely time and everything was all right. When she started at the university, we had some correspondence on the Internet. Our contact slowed down gradually. It was obvious for both of us we had our own businesses to deal with on each side of the Atlantic. 

After a while I did get an e-mail from her telling she had been to hospital for some digestive trouble and hormonal disturbances, may be due to her overweight. She hoped to be fine, but had trouble in keeping her 'normal' weight. That was all she wrote and the last message I had from her for a long time. 

*8​*
Over a year passed, and I had almost forgotten Grace Petersen. Then one day I received the following e-mail from her: 'Hi, I am coming back from the States. Can you please meet me at the airport next Saturday? I think I need some help. You are the only one I really know in Oslo. I hope you will recognize me... Hugs from Grace.' 

I read the e-mail several times. I felt there was something written between the lines, but what? 

Next Saturday I drove early to the airport one hour north of Oslo. On the timetables I saw the flight was delayed. I had a cup of coffee and went back and forth waiting for the flight. At least the timetables told the flight had landed. Ten minutes later, the first passengers came out the door from the customs and into the arrival hall. More minutes passed, and there was no Grace Petersen to be seen. 

Then the door opened and out she came. At first I did not recognize her, but after a second I recalled her face. I was completely mesmerized. Was it really her? She was enormous. She was like a mountain of waddling fat behind the cart carrying her bags and suitcases. Then she saw me, and a big smile filled her fat and round face. She walked very slowly towards me. Her belly was so voluminous she pushed the carter as much with her belly as with her arms. 

It was obvious walking took a lot of effort. Each leg swung to the outside and had to be forced past the other for every step. The belly hanging in front of her limited the length of each stride. She moved with a slow and very distinctive waddling gait. Her dress was of three quarter length, and I could see her calves were much fatter than a few years ago. Her upper arms were enormous with large hanging fat folds, and also her forearms were fat and flabby. Her blonde hairdo was larger to suite her full and very round face. In some way she looked older, but her eyes were as beautiful as before. In her face she had grown two chins and she had a fat neck. Her breasts had grown to unbelievable proportions. They halfway rested on and alongside the upper belly. 

Looking at her I fully understood why she called me to help her. She came up close to me and with a very warm smile she took my hand to say hallo. Her hand was clammy and I saw beads of sweat on her forehead. 

- Thank you for coming to help me, it's so kind of you, Grace said giving me another great smile. Her beautiful eyes really shined to me. 

- Welcome back to Norway, I'm glad you are back and to see you again, I replied. 

I had parked my car in a nearby car park. I realized it would be hard for Grace to go the long way to my car. I told her to wait outside the arrival hall so I could get my car and drive to where she was standing. 

When I stopped by her side I wondered how she was able to enter my midsize European car. I took her luggage and placed it in the back of the car. Then I opened the right door to let her in. She struggled heavily to enter and place her bulk of a body in the seat. It was not easy for me to help her. When seated she completely filled the whole space of the right front seat. I had to try twice to lock the door on her side because her fat and voluminous hips floated far off the seat. The front of her belly almost reached the dashboard, and her breasts were pushed up to her chin. Grace breathed heavily after the effort of entering the car. 

*9​*
On our way to Oslo and her apartment, she started to tell about her personal experiences in the States. I interrupted her and asked about her health and the stay in hospital. She told about the hormonal disturbances that have caused most of her incredible weight gain. It was also due to her unhealthy way of living in the States, she thought. She now weighed 580 pounds and had been on that level for some months. She hoped not to gain any more. It was extremely hard to be that heavy and it was not good for her health. She wanted to lose weight, but was afraid it could be hard for her. 

We reached the place where she lived and parked the car. Now started the process of getting Grace out of my car and up to her apartment on the second floor. It was easier for me to help her out. I both pulled and lifted her simultaneously as she fought her voluminous fat body out of the seat and the car. 

She balanced on her legs outside the car and started the slow walk to the street door. I asked if I should follow her up the stairway to her apartment, but she wanted me to take her bags and suitcases. 

She had reached halfway up the first floor when I passed her with some large bags. She breathed heavily. On my way down she had stopped to recover on the first landing. I hade placed all her luggage in the apartment when she had still half a floor to climb. I helped her the last steps and into her apartment. 

She was very exhausted and sweat all over. Before she sat down to recover she hugged me heavily and deeply giving me a big and warm kiss. Then she completely broke down crying and broken-hearted. She almost fell down in the nearby sofa. 

- Oh John, you are so kind to me. What should I do without you? Please help me, don't leave me alone. I need you so much and I love you! 

She looked at me in despair and with tears running from her beautiful eyes. 

I was taken by surprise and sat down trying to comfort her. The sofa creaked under our common weight. I held her tight and felt my arms sank into her fat. She got my handkerchief to dry her tears. I was overwhelmed and passionately I kissed her. She responded, and right there I was sure to stay with her. She was to be the lady of my life.


----------



## kronoman

Great! Hope there is a part two!


----------



## eyesforyou

I love this story, I found it in the old library and still have a digital copy of it floating around in my comp somewhere. Excellent work


----------



## DaveTheBrave

After 10 years, I can say this is one of my favorite short stories of all time.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

As a Puertorrican, I was so glad you enjoyed your summer visit to Puerto Rico. It's very hard to tell someone to stop something that makes severe damage to her (or him) but it's lovely that John stayed with Grace. I was attracted to SSBBWs like Grace but I didn't want to participate in feederism though I see as something good the food foreplay. Salutes from PR!!!


----------



## Singlefeeder

It was brilliant please conrinue


----------



## Colonial Warrior

It's one of the best romance stories I have ever read. I just love John's attitude: patience, worried about Grace's health but not judgmental.

This story helped me to pass this weekend's "Valentine's day's blues." I love it.

If there are a Grace and a John in real life, -- like I think it does -- I just wish to them the best I could: Every single measure of love, understanding, willpower, and happiness!

Thank you so much for this story, Norseman!

I also wish to share this music video of one of my favorite bands of all time, Toto!

Just read the message at the beginning:

"Do not give up, the beginning is always the hardest."


----------

